# Dash Light socket



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, Im new to the forum but have been roaming around for about 6 months. I recently purchased a 66 GTO and am have way restoring it. Im working on the wiring currently and found out that the previous owner disconnected everything under the dash. I have everything figured out but Im missing 2 dash light sockets (the ones that pops into the instrument cluster, metal, single wire) I have looked everywhere and cant seem to be able to locate anyone selling these. any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Page 169 of the Ames Performance GTO/Tempest/LeMans catalog- item M43553. http://amesperformance.com


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks, thats what i was looking for


----------

